# Let's argue this out once and for all...



## Bloke (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it the 
Square and Compasses
or
Square and Compass ?

When I went to school, we used a compass to draw circles... and when I first started in Freemasonry, it was a Square and Compass, but now days, so many people love to correct that and say Compasses - and I see some merit in that,...

Which one is right ?

Am I about to start a flame war ? (hehehehee)

But seriously...  "Square and Compass" or "Square and Compasses"????

A brother really ought to know.


----------



## coachn (Aug 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Is it the
> Square and Compasses
> or
> Square and Compass ?
> ...


That truly depends upon what jurisdiction you focus on.  It varies from one place to another and I've hear both rendered in Ritual.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 1, 2016)

coachn said:


> That truly depends upon what jurisdiction you focus on.  It varies from one place to another and I've hear both rendered in Ritual.


But Coach, surely you remember the movie "Highlander" - there can be only one ! It's not like "colour" and "color" where it's clear you guys over the pond can't spell....I've heard it both ways as well.....which one's right ?


----------



## Zack (Aug 1, 2016)

According to my Ritual it is "compasses".

A "compass" points out directions, N, S,E,W.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 1, 2016)

Highlander rocks


----------



## caution22113 (Aug 1, 2016)

In school, the "compass" used to draw circles has one point. The "compasses" used in masonry has two points.


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

It is square and compass. Compasses is the plural of compass and would be two sets of compass. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## coachn (Aug 1, 2016)

Middle English: from Old French _compas_ (noun), _compasser_ (verb), based on Latin _com-_ ‘together’ + _passus_ ‘a step or pace.’ Several senses (‘measure,’ ‘artifice,’ ‘circumscribed area,’ and ‘pair of compasses’) that appeared in Middle English are also found in Old French, but their development and origin are uncertain. The transference of sense to the magnetic compass is held to have occurred in the related Italian word _compasso_, from the circular shape of the compass box.


compass (n.) 


c. 1300, "space, area, extent, circumference," from Old French compas "circle, radius, pair of compasses" (12c.), from compasser "to go around, measure, divide equally," from Vulgar Latin *compassare "to pace out" (source of Italian compassare, Spanish compasar), from Latin com- "together" (see com-) + passus "a step" (see pace (n.)). 

The mathematical instrument so called from mid-14c. The mariners' directional tool (so called since early 15c.) took the name, perhaps, because it's round and has a point like the mathematical instrument. The word is in most European languages, with a mathematical sense in Romance, a nautical sense in Germanic, and both in English.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 1, 2016)

caution22113 said:


> In school, the "compass" used to draw circles has one point. The "compasses" used in masonry has two points.


You beat me to it brother!  I was going to say that exact same thing.  My coach actually told me that, cause I kept saying compass. He kept correcting me and I asked but what we used in math class was called a compass and he said you are correct but it only had one point and a pencil, these have 2 points!


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

caution22113 said:


> In school, the "compass" used to draw circles has one point. The "compasses" used in masonry has two points.


This is incorrect. The compass used in map reading and in Freemasonry, with two points, is still called a compass. Not compasses. Even the standard definition of a compass includes this. 

Compass.  An instrument for drawing circles and arcs and measuring distances between points, consisting of two arms linked by a movable joint, one arm ending in a point and the other usually (not always) carrying a pencil or pen.

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm following so far. Will be interesting to see where this ends up.


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

Unless there is an archaic English usage for the compass in Freemasonry that someone can cite that says it is pronounced as compasses, I believe it is an error that has crept into common usage.  

Your Grand Lodge should have a written master copy of your ritual to settle disputes just like this.  Contact them and see what the word is there.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 1, 2016)

The versions of rituals that I have learned the word is compasses.  I don't know why it's in the plural in the ritual.


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The versions of rituals that I have learned the word is compasses.  I don't know why it's in the plural in the ritual.


Is the ritual you are using printed or cyphered? 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> Is the ritual you are using printed or cyphered?
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


in Oregon ours is cyphered, however it has symbols  such as *, >, <, ', ^, >> and a few others that tell you what tense the word is,  for the compasses there is >> after it which represents plural


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> in Oregon ours is cyphered, however it has symbols  such as *, >, <, ', ^, >> and a few others that tell you what tense the word is,  for the compasses there is >> after it which represents plural


Well, that's just poor English!  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## caution22113 (Aug 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> Is the ritual you are using printed or cyphered?
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


My jurisdiction uses compasses. Our ritual is printed.


----------



## coachn (Aug 1, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> The versions of rituals that I have learned the word is compasses.  I don't know why it's in the plural in the ritual.


It's plural because the word itself is not referring to the device singularly but is referring to the *pair of points* used *to step* that must be taken together to use the device properly. 

Literally, each point is foot at the end of each leg that is used to "*step*".  So, although the device is itself singular, the name of the device refers to the *pair* of points used to step through measurements.

I'm reminded of other devices that have similar thought implemented in there creations, all associated with pairs: *A pair of... pants, trousers, shorts, boxers, dungarees, overalls, jeans, suspenders, rompers and drawers, *


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Aug 1, 2016)

I am working on EA degree right now.

I was corrected last week by a visiting PM who was sitting in on our study group, that said "compasses because there are more than one". I don't recall more than one compass in my initiation but I also felt little to no authority to argue with someone that wanted to help.

I am looking in my degree book right now and it does in fact say compasses plural.

This argument of multiple points qualify it as "compasses" makes no sense to me. Reason being, the logic suggests that if I only had half of the tool I would still have -A- compass, when in fact I have a broken tool.

Never the less my ritual study says compasses so I will have to concede to that.


----------



## caution22113 (Aug 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You beat me to it brother!  I was going to say that exact same thing.  My coach actually told me that, cause I kept saying compass. He kept correcting me and I asked but what we used in math class was called a compass and he said you are correct but it only had one point and a pencil, these have 2 points!


Review the description of the lights in the second degree.


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

A judicious application of Google-fu to this shows the debate has been going on for some time.  Here are some examples from a Masonic paper:

"Early masonic rituals do not show any marked preference for either form. Prichard's Masonry Dissected of 1730 uses the singular four times and the plural once. Three Distinct Knocks published in 1760 has the plural form seven times and the singular twice. Jachin and Boaz which appeared in 1762 shows a slight preference for the singular over the plural by five to four."

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/compa.htm

While I still believe the correct term to be the singular from an English language perspective, it is obvious that both forms have been used in Freemasonry for centuries and the "correct" form is that which your Grand Lodge stipulates!

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 1, 2016)

Winter said:


> Is the ritual you are using printed or cyphered?



Two of my jurisdictions use cypher, one written out except at the few crucial points.  One CA allows cypher in the building but none open in a meeting.  One TX does not allow the cypher in the building.  One IL allows one book to be open for prompting.

Compass versus compasses is a matter of memorization with mentors and it is a detail stressed by ritual instructors in all three of my jurisdictions.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 1, 2016)

We have printed ritual. It says "compasses" but many recite "compass"...

Thanks for your replies, they are awesome!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 1, 2016)

I've just checked the written word in one place which might give some clarity in our printed ritual: naturally at that point in the 3rd ° it has
" on the point of the C_______"

Dam ! It would be interesting to see if "the point" was of a compass or compasses". Maybe.

I really do need to sort this out. I'm the guy in our lodge who needs to make a call on this but I can't make up my own mind - but Coach has given some great information on it. I think my only was out is a research paper...


----------



## Winter (Aug 1, 2016)

Your GL will (should? Probably?) Have a written out copy of your ritual.  Ask your Grand Lecturer. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 2, 2016)

Arbitrary as it may be, I was taught that A compass is a device used to find magnetic north. A set of compasses is the tool we're describing.

Again, not saying that it's right, but that was the differentiation I was taught.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 2, 2016)

Minnesota ritual says compass.  The Oxford English Dictionary (OED) lists the earliest date for which they can find a reference to words or forms of words.  It says that either compass or compasses is currently acceptable to use for the instrument in question, but that "compass" is by far the older form of the two (1340 for compass vs. 1555 for compasses.)  Source: The Freemason at Work by Harry Carr.


----------



## coachn (Aug 2, 2016)

Winter said:


> Your GL will (should? Probably?) Have a written out copy of your ritual.  Ask your Grand Lecturer.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Yep!  It is certainly worth pursuing this direction if only for knowing how your jurisdiction dictates it.


----------



## coachn (Aug 2, 2016)

> How about asking the instrument what it likes to be called?


Nah.  My luck they'd mock me and tell me to stop eating mushrooms.


> Do it as a visualized conversation.


Sure...
*Me:* Hello Tool.  How are you feeling this fine day?
*Tool:* A little sharp and a bit divided.  I find myself continually being split between two positions.  And to make it worse, I feel used. Everyone who picks me up tries to spread my legs.  What's your point?
...


----------



## coachn (Aug 2, 2016)

In reality, Ritual, depending upon the jurisdiction's wording, may well employ the wrong words at times or mixes one tool name with another to emphasize two extremely important points. 



> The terms compass and divider are often interchanged, for each instrument can be used to draw circles, mark divisions (divide a given distance), or simply mark a distance. Technically, a compass is a drafting instrument that has one pen or pencil point and one sharp point that is positioned at the center of the circle to be described; a divider, on the other hand, has two sharp points, one for the center, the other for scribing or marking.
> 
> *Dividers:* a piece of equipment used in mathematics consisting of two parts which are joined at one end and have sharp points at the other and which are used for measuring lines and angles and for marking positions along lines
> 
> ...



What those important points are is once again left to the person hearing and thinking about them to ascertain.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 2, 2016)

Found our GL 'definition" list - definitely compasses... but I dont think much of their definitions on several other things.... so while I've got an answer for our jurisdiction, I'm still questioning if it is correct..


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 2, 2016)

In Texas, it's "compasses".


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 2, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> TX does not allow the cypher in the building.


Actually, it's not allowed anywhere _*on the premises*_ of a Lodge- big difference.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 3, 2016)

Compasses ... this was even a point of emphasis by the Grand Lecturer at our inspection this year.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Aug 3, 2016)

My grand lodge (Scotland)  doesn't have a set Ritual. Each lodge may, at the time of its erection, pick any ritual it likes ' as long as the Ancient Landmarks are followed'. Presumably, it is up to each lodge to decide between 'compass' and 'compasses'. The consensus here is 'compasses' as there are two points to it.

Which leads to one of my pet peeves - a sales clerk trying to sell me a 'pant' instead of ' a pair of pants'.

I am afraid the English language is NOT 'logical'.


----------



## Winter (Aug 3, 2016)

Pants are referred to as a pair because they were not always joined.  Each leg was a separate piece and they were joined at the waist by various means. Years of medieval reenacting, specifically 14th century, means I have a lot of first hand knowledge about these.  Pants, are the abbreviated form of these two piece pantaloons and the plural noun remained after they were joined.  This plurality was carried over into items that were never two pieces like a pair of shorts or swimming trunks.  

Some items have a plural nomenclature to reference an item made of two pieces that were never used separately like a pair of scissors or tweezers. And, apparently, compasses. 

This thread has lead me to some interesting reading regarding the etymology of words that we take for granted in every day English.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## drmrboi927 (Aug 3, 2016)

Compasses


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm having real trouble training myself to say "Square and Compasses' rather than "Square and Compass"


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 4, 2016)

Winter said:


> This is incorrect. The compass used in map reading and in Freemasonry, with two points, is still called a compass. Not compasses. Even the standard definition of a compass includes this.
> 
> Compass.  An instrument for drawing circles and arcs and measuring distances between points, consisting of two arms linked by a movable joint, one arm ending in a point and the other usually (not always) carrying a pencil or pen.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Square and Compi?

And whenever I say compasses, I feel like Gollum from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Winter (Aug 4, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Square and Compi?
> 
> And whenever I say compasses, I feel like Gollum from Lord of the Rings.


It places its handses on the squares and compassessess!  Haha  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2016)

Myyyy pwreshouss


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Square and Compi?.......



And following that logic ( which i like) and going back to the pant thought, does that leave us all wearing panties or panti ?


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 4, 2016)

Bloke said:


> And following that logic ( which i like) and going back to the pant thought, does that leave us all wearing panties or panti ?


I knew I should've closed the blinds...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 4, 2016)

Bloke said:


> And following that logic ( which i like) and going back to the pant thought, does that leave us all wearing panties or panti ?


I prefer thongi!


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Aug 4, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Square and Compi?
> 
> And whenever I say compasses, I feel like Gollum from Lord of the Rings.



The fat little hobbitses places their handses on the squares and compasses my precious.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 4, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I've just checked the written word in one place which might give some clarity in our printed ritual: naturally at that point in the 3rd ° it has
> " on the point of the C_______"


Our ritual has both "points" and that "C' word plural.


----------



## coachn (Aug 4, 2016)

Bloke said:


> And following that logic ( which i like) and going back to the pant thought, does that leave us all wearing panties or panti ?


LOL! Only if you're a cross-dresser!


----------



## coachn (Aug 4, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I prefer thongi!


TMI!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Aug 5, 2016)

Do you wear a pant? Or a pair of pants? (2 legs) same/same.
oops! scrolled too fast -  sorry Coach


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 5, 2016)

Never heard Pythagoras called that.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## ej6267 (Aug 6, 2016)

Is it scissors or scissor? Same deal.


----------



## Winter (Aug 6, 2016)

ej6267 said:


> Is it scissors or scissor? Same deal.


The etymology of words like scissors and tweezers explains this. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 6, 2016)

It's funny. Tonight we did a degree and the WM indicates the square and compasses and describes the same as such. I might go into a shop and buy a square and compass lapal pin, but in the degree, i realised tonight I always say "compasses"


----------



## appzdude (Aug 6, 2016)

Awesome, thank you all for the good read. Being a Texas Mason I was taught Compasses. It burnses us!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Aug 7, 2016)

appzdude said:


> Awesome, thank you all for the good read. Being a Texas Mason I was taught Compasses. It burnses us!


And with "mouth to ear," there will always be a question.  Here, I can look in the cipher and see that everywhere that it appears, compass is not pluralized.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2016)

NM; compasses, CA; compass. Good thing I don't bounce back and forth much.
Just realized I don't know what Emulation states... need to look that up.


----------



## goomba (Aug 7, 2016)

coachn said:


> Nah.  My luck they'd mock me and tell me to stop eating mushrooms.
> 
> Sure...
> *Me:* Hello Tool.  How are you feeling this fine day?
> ...



Coach please do a book with a talking compass!  Actually can you write a novel with various Masonic items that talk.  Carl the Compass is angry with Arnold the Apron something like that.


----------



## coachn (Aug 7, 2016)

goomba said:


> Coach please do a book with a talking compass!  Actually can you write a novel with various Masonic items that talk.  Carl the Compass is angry with Arnold the Apron something like that.






*COMING SOON!*​


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 7, 2016)

Love it

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Jim Davies (Aug 8, 2016)

It is Compasses!
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/compass


----------



## Ressam (Aug 8, 2016)

Jim Davies said:


> It is Compasses!
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/compass



It says: "also", Sir.
It's "compass".
Look at example with "regular heptagon".
P.S. Why "compass", by the way!
Latin "Circinus" sounds way better. IMHO.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> It says: "also", Sir.
> It's "compass".
> Look at example with "regular heptagon".
> P.S. Why "compass", by the way!
> Latin "Circinus" sounds way better. IMHO.


once again, YOU ARE WRONG!  yes it says "also" but the 1st definition if for the instrument that tells you direction...the Also is about the instrument in question here, a pair of jointed legs with points.


----------



## coachn (Aug 8, 2016)

Logically, I understand why the magnetic device is called a "compass" and the divider is referred to as "compasses". 

While the magnetic device steps through the cardinal directions using the one point (or step; pass), the divider device steps through measurement efforts using two points (steps; passes)


----------



## Jim Davies (Aug 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> It says: "also", Sir.
> It's "compass".
> Look at example with "regular heptagon".
> P.S. Why "compass", by the way!
> Latin "Circinus" sounds way better. IMHO.



Look at the pictures !


----------



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

coachn said:


> Logically, I understand why the magnetic device is called a "compass" and the divider is referred to as "compasses".
> 
> While the magnetic device steps through the cardinal directions using the one point (or step; pass), the divider device steps through measurement efforts using two points (steps; passes)



I almost made this a poll, but thought that was too binary, but maybe it's voting time..... my vote has changed...to compasses because that's what we say inside a degree


----------



## Winter (Aug 8, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I almost made this a poll, but thought that was too binary, but maybe it's voting time..... my vote has changed...to compasses because that's what we say inside a degree


Why does it have to be one or the other? It can probably be both.  Obviously, both have been used for centuries and our Order hasn't come crashing down as a result.   

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

Winter said:


> Why does it have to be one or the other? It can probably be both.  Obviously, both have been used for centuries and our Order hasn't come crashing down as a result.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


 But we're not supposed to apply logic, flexibility or variance to these things - there can only be one way (mine of course)


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Aug 9, 2016)

Jim Davies said:


> It is Compasses!





Ressam said:


> It says: "also", Sir.
> It's "compass".





jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> yes it says "also" but .....



It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 12, 2016)

Winter said:


> Why does it have to be one or the other? It can probably be both.  Obviously, both have been used for centuries and our Order hasn't come crashing down as a result.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


Thank you!  My jurisdiction clearly says "compass," and it will remain so.  Other jurisdictions clearly say "compasses," and they will remain so. Different dictionaries say different things.  The Oxford English Dictionary (OED) says both are acceptable, but compass is the older of the two.

The idea that a vote on an internet message board is somehow binding is just silly.


----------



## Joseph Thornton (Aug 12, 2016)

MarkR said:


> The idea that a vote on an internet message board is somehow binding is just silly.




Such an odd and ironic view. Considering that the title of the thread indicates very intent of debate and discussion. And the obvious function of ever forum that is on the internet exists for also...  that same reason.

I dont think any of us had any belief or desire of changing the observation of the word through "blind and silly" internet message boards. But rather to talk, discuss and share views.


----------



## coachn (Aug 12, 2016)

MarkR said:


> ...The idea that a vote on an internet message board is somehow binding is just silly.


You have seriously misunderstood the obviousness of this thread.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 12, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Thank you!  My jurisdiction clearly says "compass," and it will remain so.  Other jurisdictions clearly say "compasses," and they will remain so. Different dictionaries say different things.  The Oxford English Dictionary (OED) says both are acceptable, but compass is the older of the two.
> 
> The idea that a vote on an internet message board is somehow binding is just silly.


who said voting on here was gonna change anything?  And the 1st part of ur message covers exactly what this thread was started for.  Like u said...ur jurisdiction says one thing others say something else thats what it is.  But what bloke was refering to early in the thread was even though his ritual says compasses he still says compass when not reciting ritual so he found him self confused a bit and brought it up for discussion.....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2016)

Wait..... so are you saying this thread will not revolutionize freemasonry and bring light to the ignorant brethren who've been making "mistakes" for centuries?

*horror*
*disappointment*


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 12, 2016)

Bwhahaha

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## goomba (Aug 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Wait..... so are you saying this thread will not revolutionize freemasonry and bring light to the ignorant brethren who've been making "mistakes" for centuries?
> 
> *horror*
> *disappointment*



No no not light it's lights.  It will bring lights.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 13, 2016)

goomba said:


> No no not light it's lights.  It will bring lights.


* gets pitchforks and torches*

So, are you saying it will bring knowledge*s* ?


----------



## coachn (Aug 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> * gets pitchforks and torches*
> 
> So, are you saying it will bring knowledge*s* ?


I think he ises.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2016)

Like everything else in Free-masonry, there are dozens of variations on the theme. Visit other jurisdictions, embrace the differences! But for the love of Solomon stop arguing about who's right.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Like everything else in Free-masonry, there are dozens of variations on the theme. Visit other jurisdictions, embrace the differences! But for the love of Solomon stop arguing about who's right.




But what on earth would we do then... isn't arguing about landmarks a landmark ? Aren't pronunciations and spellings, plural and singular landmarks ?

*puts down pitchfork, replaces with shotgun things have now got so serious*


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2016)

Indeed, arguing whether there ARE landmarks is a landmark!


----------



## Bloke (Aug 13, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Indeed, arguing whether there ARE landmarks is a landmark!


----------



## goomba (Aug 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> * gets pitchforks and torches*
> 
> So, are you saying it will bring knowledge*s* ?



Only if the lights are lit with compasses.  The knowledges then come with.

I don't know what were doing here but if we keep it up I think an appendant body is going to pop up.  

This is part of why I love Masonry.  We can be very serious but at the same time poke fun of ourselves.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 13, 2016)

goomba said:


> Only if the lights are lit with compasses.  The knowledges then come with.....



And through humour a great truth is said.

In geometry, its only with the compasses we can create a true square of 90° on which the 47th proposition rests . I think the purpose of the square with the compasses as our main logo is to provide a straight line, which can be drawn between linking circles and eclipses to create a 90° angle and hence set (test) our square against. The smooth ashlar might be what we test our square on, but its only with the compass we can create the infallible tool to test an ashlar.

There's other ways of doing it, but see






Or in relation to the 47th proposition





All the workings can be tested with the compasses by phyically measuring angles and in our ceremonial, the compasses are linked to the GAOTU's law.. thats why the vsl, square and compasses are our great lights.


----------



## coachn (Aug 14, 2016)

> Pythagoras told us that numbers are alive - and mostly he has been ignored.


And for good reason too.  He also told everyone to avoid beans.  Perhaps it was because he thought passing gas depleted the soul.  Which by default would mean that beans could potentially make numbers soulless if they ate enough of them.


> He did not tell us about geometric forms being alive.  Perhaps we did not merit such information.


Or perhaps the information is irrelevant and not worthy of merit, much less any consideration.


> However the proposition is easily testable in the lodge by turning around the square and compasses so that the compasses are to the West (or East) and feeling whether they are happy.


Why don't we just ask them how they feel?  It's not like they don't have a voice in all this.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2016)

coachn said:


> He also told everyone to avoid beans.


Mongo like beans!


----------



## coachn (Aug 14, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Mongo like beans!


And Campfires Too!


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2016)

coachn said:


> And Campfires Too!


And Candy!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 16, 2016)

"CandyGram for Mongo!"


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 16, 2016)

Mongo Smash!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Canadian Paul (Aug 17, 2016)

I've just realised we have another serious problem - the 'square' in 'square and compasses' (or, if you insist, 'square and compass'), isn't a square at all! It's only two sides of a square! 

Somehow, 'half-a-square and compasses' just doesn't sound right!  Evan 'half-a-square and compass' sounds wrong!

Whatever shall we do?

(Sticks tongue squarely in cheek)


----------



## Bloke (Aug 17, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> I've just realised we have another serious problem - the 'square' in 'square and compasses' (or, if you insist, 'square and compass'), isn't a square at all! It's only two sides of a square!
> 
> Somehow, 'half-a-square and compasses' just doesn't sound right!  Evan 'half-a-square and compass' sounds wrong!
> 
> ...



We split from these evil abominations and form our one true Grand Lodge !


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 17, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> I've just realised we have another serious problem - the 'square' in 'square and compasses' (or, if you insist, 'square and compass'), isn't a square at all! It's only two sides of a square!
> 
> Somehow, 'half-a-square and compasses' just doesn't sound right!  Evan 'half-a-square and compass' sounds wrong!
> 
> ...


Oh snap!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

